# Why do you fish????....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Take a minute and tell us why fishing is important enough to you for you be sitting here reading this thread....

Pretty safe to say that most of us here are not in it for the food, so why then?

For me fishing has been a way of life for about 35 years. My absolute FIRST memory is connected to a fishing trip.

A fish, down in the water, represents a whole lot of things. You know he's there, but you are not sure whether you can catch him or not. Kinda gives you a lesson that there are no guarantees in life...

That fish, down there somewhere, also gives you and the new fishin' buddy you just met an endless supply of things to talk about. It does not take long to form good friendships in this way.

Our un-caught fish provides us with a never ending thought process of how to outsmart him. He keeps us guessing, and keeps us willing to do anything within reason, and sometimes even the UN-reasonable, just to get him on a line...for a quick tug-of-war.

Our imaginary fish has ruined many a night of sleep for me, but when it's time to go, I'm always ready. Once at the destination and fishing, I'm WFO, hardly even stopping to eat a sandwich, until it's time to go home. 

That fish down there teaches focus, and dedication to the task at hand.

He also teaches patience, and that's the lesson I have the hardest time learning, but ol' fish is always down there trying to teach me.

That's why I fish....


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

Railroader said:


> A fish, down in the water, represents a whole lot of things. You know he's there, but you are not sure whether you can catch him or not. Kinda gives you a lesson that there are no guarantees in life...


i can catch him! haha

i fish because its relaxing, i love the fight of a fish and trying to figure out how to out smart them, they are good to eat (even though i very rarely take one home for dinner), gives me something to do when im bored and lots of other reasons i cant think of at the moment....

i love it and will do it till i die


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

There are many reasons why I fish. Like many here I was introduced to fishing by my dad at a very young age. For alot of us fishing is like a trip to the holy ground. Especially on the beach under the stars at night it makes you think about all the times when you were a child and was able to treasure moments with your dad when he was young and kicking. It makes you think about family, your destiny and fate and alot of times I bet you guys give thanks to the Man above for family, love and your disposition in life.

To put it bluntly my time on the waters and my time on the toilet are two times where I have peace of mind (haha funny I know, but I bet some of you know where I am coming from).

As much as I love to be on the fish without all the details involved, fishing just would not be fishing. Fishermen in my opinion can be deep thinkers. It's is a way to release your emotions and empty your mind and be able to take a deep breathe and exhale.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I fish...therefore I am. It's a challenge. I'm not so sure what the attraction of attempting to match wits with something that has a much smaller brain than mine is except that I am engaging them in their own element...an element outside of mine; and the strength of some of these fish is amazing. The "art" is to use the tackle (i.e. rod/reel/lure/bait) to catch/outsmart them, and let the equipment do the work rather than using brute strength. It's the "fight" that counts. If they fight well, then they deserve to be released. If it looks like a good meal and someone can benefit from it...so be it. It is a sport...pure and simple. If it weren't a sport, we'd all be using long lines and selling our catch at the local market. The thrill is in the catching...the joy is in the eating. I'll go for the thrill every time.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

One of my main reasons for fishing is to get away from it all. I love just beein out there with no worries. One of my favorite things about fishing especially in salt water is the fact you dont know what you are going to catch. Sure you may target a certain species but you may be fishing with a two way rig trying to catch some whiting for dinner when a nice slot red comes by and wants your bait. This is my favorite thing about fishing is the possibility of the size and species you could catch. Its one of the main things that keeps me comin back time after time...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

This conversation with my wife will sum it up..

Wife: _How did you do..._

Me: _Man was it a great night.. Fullish moon, light breeze off shore that made the waves crash just right, and I had plenty of live shrimp to last in to the night... The moon had a weird halo around it, Never seen it before. It was huge like a halo around us. Fish were hitting and the jokes were flying.. We hooked a lot of fish. What a great time just relaxing. You know what.. I have not been that relaxed in months. I did not have a care in the world besides baiting and throwing my hook in the water. It was great!! best time I had in months....._ 
(my wife is expecting out fourth this month and could go any day this week.)

Wife: _So you had fun cause I was not there to bug you uh?_

Me: _er uh I love you honey_....

Yeah I am on the couch... but that is what it does for me... relax, think, reflect, the challenge, the buddies, reminds me of my Dad and the times we shared, lots about the time we had, fishing and hunting is what bonded us. Helps me understand the life I lead, and keeps me out of the padded room..


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I also*

got started by my dad, and now that he pass away. Everytime i am out there, it brings back the good times and crazy times we has together. I also like the being on the water, even if i am not catching anything. (The fish have to win sometimes ) and then it does become a hunt for me, when i am after that monster Snook. And they break me off, that just fuels me for the next time. learning to read the water, choosing the bait, and time. And hoping the knot will hold, when you do hook him. Or the rush we get, when something is chasing that plug, and blowing the water up all around it. Or even the sad feeling we get in our gut, when we lost that big fish of the day.  and know that we might as well go home. But instead we get ready for the next time, by doing everything we need to get that fish to us. I know everyone has storys, and if we put them all up, this thread would go forever and we would laugh our butt off, doing that others have done the same mistake we have done. The first time that a huge fish, just slap us and took off with everything. And there was nothing we could do to stop him.....except go home, and get ready for the next time


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Cuz it's more fun than going to work.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Hmmmmm......*

I was only 2 1/2 years old and we had a pond on the property so my parents got me into this lifelong endless adventure. Since then I have always had fishable water at my fingertips.(which got me in trouble but saved me from even worse trouble in my teenage years)... I kept trying to "grow" in my world of fishing, from my first pond, to my larger bass filled creeks, trout streams,resevors, river , bay, now the endless ocean surf. Now at the age of 40 I have covered a good share of experiances and hope to grow even more. There is so many reasons I fish. The personal achivement, the excitement of planning a trip and making special plans, experiancing the suttle balances of the surroundings, being able to use nature for your sole most favorite thing to do. And to watch fellow fisherman that respect the sport and enviroment as much as I do.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*For me*

I fish for the sport and to eat because I like seafood. I prefer to use lures to "work" the fish. It's more of challange to me than just soakin bait. Anyone can soak bait. Workin the sod banks, watchin the birds and the bait fish, tryin to get that presntation just right, that's fishin to me.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I was 8 years old. Dad said we'd be getting up early the next morning. I said, "okay!" and didn't even question why. Dad drove a truck in those days... and sometimes he'd take me with him on one of his hauls.

This particular morning, he woke me up about 4AM. He'd made his regular eggs, bacon, hash browns and toast... the way only Dad could make them. We ate quietly... me still half asleep... him drinking coffee and reading the newspaper. And then it was time to get in the car. I piled into the back seat and was immediately again asleep.

When he next woke me, we were at the beach. When I asked why, he smiled and said, "We're going fishing!" Okay... cool... I'd always wanted to go fishing. We walked down a pier that seemed to extend for miles into the Pacific Ocean. At the very end, he looked over the side and said, "okay... let's climb down!" I remember looking over the side and seeing a long, long ladder with a small boat bouncing in the water at the bottom. There was no way I was going to be able to climb all the way down there... but I equally knew there was no way I was going to let my Dad down. And so over the side I went.

Once in the boat, the excitement really peaked. Wow... cool... we're in a boat and we're headed out to sea. When I asked my Dad how far out we were going, he pointed towards the horizon. "See that small black dot out there? That's where we're going!" As I looked and watched, that black dot steadily became larger until I could identify it's outline to be that of an even larger boat (actually, it would be an anchored barge). Once there, I had to climb up a rope ladder thrown over the side. But by now, I was too excited to even consider being scared.

The men on the boat greeted us and showed us where we'd be fishing. They gave us each a fishing pole with a fish on it for bait and helped us toss it over the side. It wasn't too very long when I caught the first fish. I can still remember that first hit! Suddenly something out there was trying to pull the fishing pole out of my hand. I was screaming "I got a fish! I got a fish" and was holding on with all of my 8 year old strength. I remember looking up and seeing a proud grin on my Dad's face... the likes of which I would only see again later in my teens (when awarded my Eagle in Scouts). The fish was too big for me to hold the pole AND reel it in... so Dad helped me. Slowly, ever so slowly, the line came in. And then I saw it jump! I was so surprised that I almost let go of the pole. Once at the boat, a man with a long stick with a hook on it reached over the side and brought it up. They then cheered and Dad held the fish next to me. It was longer than I was tall. I had my first fish, a barracuda, and I would never be the same near the water, again.

I have often said that I use fishing as my excuse to be on or near the water. Yet if the truth be known, I never feel quite "complete" until there's a line in the water. For me, it is the "anticipation of the bite" that holds my attention. Yet I can fish all day, with nary a bite, and return with my spirit renewed.

Were I to continue to describe the attibutes that are akin to fishing, this post would encompass pages far beyond that expected from this thread's initial query. And were one to read to the end, they would be certain that I'd just described some deep religious experience rather than that which I simply term, "Gone Fishing!"

Jim


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

*The Rush*

The rush that you get when you get that first big fish. The rush that you get driving to the Banks after preparing for a week and knowing that there are monsters swimming out there. The rush that you get when you are racing from the tackle shop to the beach with a bunch of fresh bait. The rush that you get in anticipation of the big fish when you leave the pavement and hit the sand. You might not catch anything when you get there but there is always that chance and it isn't worth fishing if you can't feel it.

I am getting a little fired up just thinking about. I am not very good at expressing it but I think most of you get the idea.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Why do I like to fish ?*

I don't know. 
Why does my dog like to play tug a war at the end of a rope???   

Tis that simple my friends, tho as JimInVa eloquently stated there are many more nuances that make it enjoyable as well.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I like fresh seafood*

My dad fished to feed us in the early 60's. We were poor (I didn't know it) and ate from the forest and the sea. I have been fishing since I remember. 

I fish now for the peace it imparts to my spirit.
That is why poachers piss me off

I fish because my wife like fresh fish She says she can't eat "store bought" fish anymore.

I fish because I've been meeting great folks out on da water
Y'all know who you are


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

A number of reasons.

The preparation and anticipation for the trip.
Being in nature.
The concentration and attention needed for the pursuit is similar to a meditative state. It's regenerating.
The thrill and adrenaline rush during the catch.
Fellowship with other anglers, especially my P&S family.

The process is more enjoyable to me than the meat. I C&R more often than not. .


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

You 're right Railroader, interesting reading.

Fishing for me is the silken thread which connects me to my childhood. My love of fishing began 56 years ago, when at age 6 I was allowed to go by myself to the city park in my hometown of Salisbury, MD. That park ran by my house for a couple of miles, and was a linear park which followed the Wicomico River at its headwaters. The Wicomico is a tributary that empties into the Chesapeake Bay at Tangier Sound. All through the park it was fresh water, as the river was dammed downstream in town, and below that it was tidal. Over the years, I caught lots of Bluegill, Warmouth, Black Crappie, and the most prized of all -- the Eastern Chain Pickeral and Black Bass.

As I grew up on the Eastern Shore in Salisbury, equidistant between the Chesapeake and the Atlantic Ocean, (less than 30 miles in either direction) a number of things influenced my love of fishing:
- My father bought me my first spinning reel for my tenth birthday -- a "Pleuger Pelican". I still have it.
- My Uncle Bill taught me how to fly fish at age twelve. Soon afterward, I was perfecting my rollcast with a popper for Bluegill down at the park.
- Every late Spring the city water people would open the sluice gates to the park dam to control water levels, allowing new and different fish species to come up from the brackish waters below. We would get Longnose Gar and Carp entering our headwaters. We caught them by snagging the Gar and "doughballing" the Carp. Also Herring and White Shad would stack up in the deeper water below the dam. The Shad provided great sport to 12-15 year old boys, casting to them with 6 lb. mono and the little yellow or white shad darts.
- During my early teen years I would go fishing with the next door neighbor, or a down-the- street friend's father -- my father did not fish. We would fish from the banks of the Nanticoke River for Rockfish, from a rental boat in Ocean City, Md, drifting for Flounder in Assawoman Bay, from a charter boat out of Chrisfield or Deal Island fishing Tangier Sound. Out in the Sound at night on the edge of the Baltimore ship channel was a real treat. Fishing with heavier tackle in 40 feet of water we would catch Channel Bass (Red Drum) to 50 pounds, Black Drum even larger, Seatrout to 12 pounds, Hardheads (Croakers) of several pounds (These are what we fished for, the big Drum were thrown back, except for the occasional big Black drum that went home for fertilizing the tomato plants.)
- At age 15, I was permitted to work over at Ocean City, Md. I stayed in a rooming house owned by Ed and Betty Jester from Chinoteague, VA. Ed was a charter boat captain, whose old, bay-built boat was tied up at Capt. Bill Buntings dock, just under the route 50 bridge, as you cross the bay into Ocean City. I worked at a hot dog stand on the boardwalk, and it afforded me ample opportunity to fish. I made friends with a kid named Al, who worked at the primier tackle shop in town, on Talbot street -- the one that built the custom rods favored by the White Marlin anglers fishing from the sportfishing boats of "The White Marlin Capital of the World". Al and I would throw Mirrorlures and Bucktails along the back side of the rocks at the rear of the inlet for large Seatrout and schoolie Stripers of several pounds. Every chance I got, I would go to sea with Capt. Eddie on his boat. The sounds and smells of the big diesels coming to life in the morning, and the boathandling skills of the boat captains all left a major impression. We would catch mostly Dolphin and Bonito, the occasional Marlin (This was not a fast boat or a "canyon runner", so we fished the 20 fathom curve.) We had some good days on Bluefin Tuna I remember. Al and I would take a small "Chincoteague Skow", (forerunner to the "Carolina Shiff" type flat bottom boat.) and motor over to Assateague Island -- there was no way to drive over as the bridge was just being built. We would fish the surf just south of the rocks that was the south jetty of the Ocean City inlet.
- at age 18-21 I would fish summers as the mate on a 44 foot custom-built Rybovich sportfisherman. Now this was a canyon boat -- Hudson Canyon, Baltimore Canyon and Washinton Canyon; we fished 75 miles offshore on the continetal shelf. We fished the Ocean City annual White Marlin tournament and the annual Light Tackle Tournament. Since the boat's owner donated the boat for use in the Light Tackle Tournament, we got some very interesting gents fish with us, guys who came on board with all their custom rods and Fin Nor reels, wearing vests adorned with patches from all over the world which identified which IGFA tournaments they fished as members of the US team in international tournaments. One gent carried aboard his picture album to show another of the big game fishermen some fish he'd caught. I had a chance to look through it, and there he was with the likes of Hemingway and Zane Grey. One summer we took the boat down and fished the "Hatteras Blue Marlin" tournament. We picked up an additional mate for that tournament as a "Wire Man." The captain felt my experience wiring White Marlin was not going to be enough if we hooked up with a "Grander" -- I had to agree with that.

-- after college I entered the Navy, where I spent 26 years. During that career, I always carried tackle aboard ships and had the opportunity to fish some very exotic spots around the world.

-- Now retired, living in Florida, I can fish when I please, and I please often, because it connects me through life. Standing on the beach at sunrise is reason enough.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

It's fun. It's exciting. It's relaxing. It's a heck of a lot better than working. It's the thrill of the catch. The agony of defeat. The one that got away. The big one that broke off. The curiosity you have for wondering what it was.

The big one you landed knowing that he has an even bigger relative out there somewhere, maybe nearby.

Time with friends and family. Sand between the toes.

Knowing you may see something really cool that you would miss out on if you weren't fishing. Awesome Sunrise or sunset. Dolphins in close. Tarpon in the air. The beauty of God's creation.

I'm a catch and release man myself. Don't like to eat them that much so it's not about the meal.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Good question*

I have another.

My parents had 4 kids 3 boys and one girl, we would all go camping and fishing, we go to this lake and camp and rent a 12' boat, my father would take 2 of us out at a time and some time he and my mom would go alone and we kids would stay at the camp site.

As us kids grew older my sister and younger brother stopped going out and now some 30 years later, am the only one still fishing.

So that is my question "Why just 1 out of 4 kids that my father taught to fish, still fish"?

My brother and sister don't go, my father passed away 16 years ago and my mother has only gone once since in 16 years, when I took her a couple years ago to the same place we us to go so many times as a family.

But they would go fishing together. My mother loves to fish.

What makes me different than my brothers and sister?

Like to get my mother down here some year for the spring Striper run.

Do you find you have patience to fish and no patience outside of fishing? 

Most of the time I don't care if I catch a thing, would be nice to justify the cost of bait, just got to go fishing. Is fishing like a drug???

What would we be like if we did not fish?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Why I fish????*

Well, My grandfather had a big farm pond way back in the woods beside a large field. It was across the road from his house and too far to walk. He had emphazema ever since I could remember so he did not walk far. He had a old green ford truck. We would all pile in the back and ride across the fields he once planted and thru the woods where I hunted years later, across another field, down the hill to the farm pond. We spent hours fishing quietly for bream and bass. Keeping everything we caught for the frying pan. It was a sin to throw a fish back into grandpas pond. It was also a sin to fish on Sunday. Grandma said our hook would stick to a rock or we would catch the devil. But we did it anyway on occasion. 

Grandma used a long cane pole and would go off by herself with worms that we dug behind the barn, closed up in her palm. She would put one on and spit on it. She never said a word when she caught one until she came back with a stringer full. The stringer was actually a sapling tree she cut off and stuck thru their gills so she could carry them back to the truck. We would admire our catch and go to the house to clean and eat them. The fish were usually big bream or 1-2 # bass. They sure did taste good back then.

Back then, I fished because my grandparents fished and I had nothing better to do. I spent time with them. Looking back these are some of the best memories of my childhood. 

Grandpa died and grandma got too old to go fishing. She finally died of liver cancer. I have not fished the pond in years but I sure do miss the days of riding that old truck to the pond. 

Now a days I fish for various reasons. One to get away from the busy world we live in. To sit quietly on the bank or shore and enjoy nature. The frogs, the birds, crickets, etc.... Just to get out of the house and just be outside. 

I have all but quit freshwater fishing. It is mostly saltwater now. I like getting out on the beach at night or early in the morning before the crowds get up. Also over the past year I have ran up with several people from P&S. I enjoy meeting new people and learning from them. I enjoy this much more than actually the fishing itself. Just shooting the $hit, making new friends.
Telling stories that are mostly true.

I guess catching is just a reward for me. It is definately not the most important part of it.

Darin


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It's for therapy.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Why I fish*

This is a subject that could expand a true thesis for me.

My dad started me at the age of 2. So, I have been fishing for over 1/2 a century. It provides a link to my history and some of my most fond memories of life.

I started my boys at 2 and one is now in college and fishes every chance he can. The other is 13 and has won the Jr Division of Frank and Frank for 2 years in a row, under less than desirable conditions.

Neither of them has given me any trouble nor have they been in trouble.

Many of my best times these days are with many of you guys that I have meet thru fishing. It truly provides one of the best aspects of my social life.

It is much less expensive than theraphy.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Good topic, for me it's the relaxation of a beautiful sunrise or sunset, not having to worry about what's next to do, who to call back or the next project that might rear it's head. I have been fortunate enough to have been fishing the OBX for 25 years now and am now lucky enough to have been blessed with two great boys that I'm sure in years to come will enjoy this as much as I have. One at 4 years of age is becoming a much better fisherman than I was at that age. When I first met my wife she could not understand what the attraction was to a barrier island that had little to offer. We have been married seven years now and she now knows and understands. She's now pushing me for a house there. Hatteras in my mind is not a place to go but a way of life. You just have to understand.

Ron


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

These are some nice stories. I especially appreciated JiminVA's story. I was never so lucky--my father hates fishing. In my case it is my mother who loves to fish. She grew up in Florida and her father took her fishing on his boat all the time. I'm the only one in my family who fishes and everytime I visit my mom in NY or she comes down here, I find an excuse to take her fishing.
I also remember fishing with my Dad's parents in Yellowstone. We caught more trout in one hour there than I have caught the rest of my life. Man did those rainbow trout taste good. When they passed away, I took home the rod/reels that we used that day.
I fish because I enjoy being broke.  I used to like to fish freshwater, but since I moved to Maryland and started fishing at North Beach every other Friday night, there is an attraction to the bay I just can't seem to let go of. It relaxes me...takes the weight of the world off of my shoulders. 
Of course there is also the rush of watching your rod bend in half, running to the rod, and fighting the fish in.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

*Seriously*

It allows some of us to get out of the house and drink without worrying too much about waking up and remembering what you did the night before.
:--|

Primarily its just plain FUN.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

Becouse it was fishing or helping my wife with the housework. I choose fishing and it's been my excuse ever since.


----------



## REGCLARK (May 26, 2000)

1. The chance to enjoy God's creation
2. Relaxation & meet great people
3. The challenge - if I don't catch anything it's stil ok
4. And definitely not least - now my 9 year old son and 11 year old daughter love to go with me
5. Occasionally I get to put some great tasting food on the table for my family


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Iceman said:


> Good topic, for me it's the relaxation of a beautiful sunrise or sunset, not having to worry about what's next to do, who to call back or the next project that might rear it's head. I have been fortunate enough to have been fishing the OBX for 25 years now and am now lucky enough to have been blessed with two great boys that I'm sure in years to come will enjoy this as much as I have. One at 4 years of age is becoming a much better fisherman than I was at that age. When I first met my wife she could not understand what the attraction was to a barrier island that had little to offer. We have been married seven years now and she now knows and understands. She's now pushing me for a house there. Hatteras in my mind is not a place to go but a way of life. You just have to understand.
> 
> Ron


Well said Ron. Ditto on that. Peace of mind and escape from the day to day. Hoping to pass that peace of mind on to my kids as well. Son and daughter both love fishing and both have NC citations - 2 for flounder, one for drum. 

The score:
Kids - 3
Dad - 0

And loving every minute of it....  

One more thing...meeting new people and making good friends.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Don't really know how to say this with out it sounding kind of corney but, fishing brings me closer to God in so many ways. I talk to him while I'm fishing and I laugh with him. I think God has a sense of humor. I'll be really concentrating on what I'm doing and all of a sudden something gets my attention and I look up and there just out of casting distance is a huge school of fish tearing up the bait. I tell God, "You got me again." I think the reason I feel this way is because fishing just came natural to me. I never had to really try to learn how to fish. It was a gift from God and that's why fishing is all about fishing with God.

Jimmy


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Not*

corney Jimmy...just you being honest and not afraid to say how you feel. It sounded really nice, and i forgot that i often find myself talking to him also. And i know it isnt his fault, but when i lost a big one...i always seem to be yelling his name (I am sure we all done that) just like anything else, we are afraid someone will be offended, to me god is okay to bring up....fishing and god been together for along time...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Dolphinpier said:


> I think God has a sense of humor.
> 
> Jimmy


I know he has one... I can tell you some of the times he laugh at me...

Great honest quote there Jimmy


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Because I've got the sea in my blood. I come from a long line of sailors and ship captains, my parents were the skipped generation.

I even have a tattoo on my back that says "No Grave But The Sea".


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I agree HE does have a sense of humor.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Fun and freshest seafood possible.

On a deeper level, it feels like I am really part of the food chain, taking part in nature's workings and since we can let them go, I guess we are playing god.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Fishing is the second oldest sport in the world (next to hunting) it is one of the most relaxing and yet one of the most exciting sports in the world it can be as simple or as complicated as you want it to be one of my farthest back memories is of my grandmother giving me a little snoopy pole and of my first fishing trip with my dad, we didn't catch anything but we had a great time just hanging out at the lake. thats another thing i love about fishing you don't laways have to be catching fish for it to be fun. just hanging out with friends and loved ones. I can clearly remember every fishing trip i have ever been on they are my fondest memories even if i don't catch something i still have fun.  heck yea man fishing is the greatest sport in the world if there aint no fishing in Heaven just send me back on down to Texas.  and hell what is more fun than hooking into a 200# marlin or shark if you find something that is more fun ya'll let me know.  

Tight lines and God bless. <>< <>< <><
(Ya'll check my site and send me some pics. 
http://www.freewebs.com/skinskin713/)


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*fishing is*

At play in the fields of the lord.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Can't get any fresh sushi. Don't do resturant sushi as they are not fresh enough for me....

Well, I got started as a boy from Dad. I once cried because he and my brother went without me. Apparently, they tried to wake me but I was too sleepy. 

I actually love all type of fishing and release all freshwater fish which I don't eat. 

I like to catch good fighting fish or fish for excellent tasting fish. Even if you are not catching (which is rare for me), I love the fresh air and connecting with nature.

I've recently got into kayak fishing and I love it as sometimes I feel like the only person on earth. I love the solitude.


----------



## JEG (Jan 16, 2004)

This thread reminds me of my favorite quote.

"Many men go fishing all of their lives without knowing that it is not fish they are after."


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*why fsh*

For me , and I suspect for most, fishing is not just a sport where game is harvested. Fishing is one lifelong memory. The ones that got way and the ones that didn't. The places I've fished both near and far. The techniques that produced and how I or someone with me figured out that particular day's puzzle. More important than anything else are the folks I have fished with. The people you fish with...they are the ones who make the catch special. You remember their faces....their jokes, their mistakes (and yours too)their success when you had none.

Yes folks...it isn't really about the fish. It's about people. It's about my daughters when they found small flounders in their crab traps or caught their first trout, and salmon fishing on the Little Sandy with Bill, stripers with Brett and Scott on the Mis Jennifer, on Rockaway Beach fishing in the rain with Artie, and Stillwater Lake with Mike. Stillwater Lake is still here. Mike had to leave early, but still lives in the memories of all who shared a boat with him.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*i cant*

i cant dance


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I started fishing when I was a little kid, about 4 years old. Caught a big bream on a plastic lure with a spinner, think it was a Mepps. On dental floss no less. I did freshwater all the time until I turned 16 and went fishing while on vacation at Duck, NC in 1997. My first saltwater day got me a small striper, about 24" and a nice flounder. After that, I continued to freshwater fish but went to the salt every chance I got. I moved to SC to go to school. There I caught my first two monster redfish and ended up fishing more than going to class and I finally moved to Savannah where I started working on boats as a mate, going to college and working in a tackle shop.

My first real Florida fishing experience was about two and a half years ago when I took a friend to Sebastian because I wanted to catch my first snook. Within 15 minutes, I was hooked into a 30" snook , thanks to some friendly locals and caught another one shortly afterwards. Then I went to Kozlow's house for nurse shark steaks.  

Now I fish some bluewater and kingfish tournaments and have regular access to boats. I've caught tuna, mahi, wahoo and many other things out there. However, I've never lost the love of being on the planks or the sand and I don't think I ever will.

For me, fishing is more than just getting fresh sushi. It's about being outdoors, with no worries about life, I leave those at the dock. When I'm out there, it's me, a buddy, a couple drinks, and God. I find my peace on the waters, even in the worst storms at sea. I've nearly been killed out there a couple times, but I know God hasn't decided my time is up. When I go, it'll probably be at sea, and if not, that's where I want my ashes scattered, at Sebastian Inlet. Some people go to church, I go out to sea.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

fishing to me is a fun and peaceful way to get away from everything, it clears my mind of everything and is just a fun way to spend time out in the sun. 

It gives me goals to accomplish

and the main thing is that feeling you get when a fish takes your bait and you set the hook.. its the best feeling in the world that is nearly impossible to explain in words, but when you get it, there is no feeling better than that to me, which is the main reason why i fish


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

My burial wishes are for my ashes to be scattered in the ocean.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hey*

no stealing idea's heh, heh...that what my GF said about me...speading my ashes in the ocean, in fact off jettypark at Cocoa. That way i can be close to something i have always loved. I bet alot of us have the same wish...


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

it relieves the stresses that can lead to this type of crap
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33519
charlie


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Because I have to.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

The look on my friend Timmie's face is enough for me . Fish caught on a live eel on a Baitrunner 4500 , 17lb mono . I have to thank my departed Dad for renting me a pole from the old Paul's Tackle Shop in OC , MD and taking me up on the bridge to fish for flounder . Thanks Dad ! Now I'm a fishing junkie that can't ever seem to be satisfied unless I've got a rod and reel in my hands .


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Its relaxing, the making of potential new friends, meeting new and different people on the water, the fight, the challange, geeting out of the house and other things I can't think of now.


----------



## 40andlearning (Feb 22, 2007)

*Mid-life crisis?*

Ok I've decided at this time in my life to try new things. A good friend of mine loves fishing at the beach and I figured this would give us some much need away and down time. 
I have a lot to learn. I am bound and determined to bait my hook with live bait this year. ( Quit laughing I'm a bit sqeamish). Yes I know cleaning the fish will be another hurtle for me, but then again I'll have to catch one first.
We are planning a trip to the beach for March 2-4,2007 and from what I've learned so far I'm not expecting to catch much in the way of fish. So I will concentrate on learning, relaxing, and drinking a few beers.
So I here I sit trying to learn something about fishing. Any tips or words of encouragement will be apperiated. Thanks


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Why*

It's excersice for one thing, weather you get anything or not. It's also great to be out there when the sun's coming up. The anticipation of getting something on your line is always the real fun in it. After three hours of not getting a bite, I'm still thinking, "anyyy time now".


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I THINK EMANUEL NAILED IT !!! 

FOR ME THERES NUTHING ELSE. BEING A FISHERMAN OF ALL SORTS HAS BEEN THE CONSTANT IN MY LIFE SINCE CHILD HOOD. I STARTED EARLY IN THE HILLS OF TENNESSE AND NOW I FISH ANYWHERE ANY TIME FOR ANYTHING.I'VE FISHED ALL OVER THE WORLD. I HAVE A COLLECTION OF JUST ABOUT EVERY TYPE OF FISHING EQUIPMENT YOU CAN DO FRESH TO SALT. ALLTHOUGH SALT IS BY
FAR THE ULTIMATE !!! BEEN THROUGH ALOT OF HARD TIMES & ALOT OF GOOD BUT EVERY TIME FISHING HAS ALWAYS BEEN MY OUTLET!!! GRAB A POLE AND GO....I'LL DEAL W/THE REST LATER !!
:beer: :beer:


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

humm? thats a good question.
Enjoying my friends is one.
The other is just casting my heavers (and I suck bad at it). But its still fun.
But most of all I think fishing with my friends.
least is realeasing the big one to swim away.


----------



## giacommin (Jan 25, 2007)

Just a few of my reasons for fishing::fishing: 

The unbelievable sunrises.

The good people you are with and the good people you meet.

Using everything you have learned to make the catch.

The release.

Sharing what you know about it.

The unbelievable sunsets.


----------



## mikersmith (Nov 7, 2006)

*Why do you fish?*

I fish for food, relaxation, and just love it. 
Been doing it for 36 years ever since my dad and grand dad showed me how to put a piece a corn on a hook. 
Fishing makes me feel good all over even if I'm not catching fish. As long as I can get out there and do it. Fishing gets me high. 

I hope to pass this great past time on to my kids and hope they can better appreciate how I feel about fishing when they start to feel the same way about it. I have a deep respect for the knowledge others have shared to me to make it even more enjoyable and practice what I've learned from others and pass this knowledge on to others all the time in hopes that everyone can enjoy their time spent fishing as much as I do.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Excellent thread "Railroader".

Fishing has kinda saved my life. I suffered from
depression several times in my life. Mostly because of past family history and working jobs that really sucked! Fishing has taught me several things. One of the most important things is perserverance. To keep trying and not give up along with patience. As for the social aspect, 9/10 I fish alone. Not because I can't fish with people, but because I like the peace. I have a few good fishing buddies one being my father. Some people I have gone with I promised myself I'll never fish with again. I don't like to hear how I should be fishing. I don't give advice unless someone asks. I just like to keep it simple. Fish my style, my lures, my technique and if I want I ask a question, usally here on this board. 
Fishing gives me an excuse to stand on a lakeside or on a beautiful beach and admire all of God's creation and not look like idiot doin' so 

Oh and my Dad showed me how to fish and his Dad showed him so I think it's in the blood too


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I couldn't live without it fishing is my life no matter what i am doing it is always on my mind

a beautiful day away from the cares of the world

a great day with friends

a challenge

a look into the un known

just got to love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

it is relaxing either by yourself or with someone. It just a way of getting away.
Last spring when it was cold and misty I saw a lone individual fishing on the NB pier. I walked out and asked him how he was doing. "no good" He said. I went shopping in Prince Frederick and when I came back through he was still out there and I asked the same question . I got the same answer. I asked him if he checked his bait and he said no. I said why are you out here in the cold and he said"to get away from the old lady."


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Actually I fish for food. I give it all away to others.


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

New to board. Love reading all the posts.
I fish because it is in my genetic makeup. Grandfathers were fishermen and my father is a fisherman. Brought up in a family of fishermen. If I did not fish I would be an outcast! Its relaxing and allows me to spend time in the outdoors. I have spent many wounderful hours with both my dad and son fishing. It also gives me an excuse to collect tackle and spend money. I sometimes wish snuffy and the gang never turned my on to fishing the OBX. It has cost me lots of money over the past five years. Fishing has allowed me spend time with great friends and meet new people that also love our sport. Bonus is all the good meals provided by fresh fish! I could not imagine life without fishing. What would I do with all my spare time? Work???


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

Relaxation and love of the water is what it's all about for me.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

My dad introduced me to it further back than i can remember..I seriously don't remember my first years,yes years of fishing..I was like 3-4 years old when he started taking me. I have seen pics of me W/a canepole and bream,and I don't remember doing it. So for me It is something that comes naturally as a part of life as i know it. It's in my blood,from generations ago. I cant explain what draws me to it. It is an unseen force and a feeling that is greater than me. It is my piece of mind,my sanctuary,what keeps me sane in an insane world.It reminds me that there are still good people in the world. The ocean is my church,and fishing is my religion. When I am fishing it's just me and God and the fish..and maybe family and good friends sometimes.
It is something that I can pass along to my children and anyone else who is interested. It is who and what I am,and always will be.

P.S. Great thread Rob, Thanks for starting it.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, ive been fishing and spending time in the outdoors for as long as i can remember.

when i lived up north, since i was 2 yrs old, my family went up to bald mtn in VT for two weeks every summer and caught trout and bass and big chubs on nightcrawlers. i dont even remember some of the times going up, but do see pics of me very little. we camped at the same place every year, and it had a small 1acre pond that i caught catfish at from the time i woke up til the time i went to sleep. they were only about 10" long, but man i remember when i was 5-6, was the best times of my life. dad right by my side. i definately have my parents to thank, both my mom and dad. 

my dad always told me my grandpa, who i never met(passed away when my dad was only 18) , said that he had MY dad fishing when he was little too. so its been passed through the family.


i dont think my parents had a clue how involved i would be with fishing. i do hunt occasionally, but thats more of my dads thing. my dad and i dont fish together as much as we use to , but this summer he wants to start pin-rigging off of the piers , so im very stoked about that. he also wants to try some shark fishing this year.

thanks dad 

Jesse


----------



## ecohawk (Feb 11, 2007)

*There's a hell of a lot worse vices.....*

I started out in the midwest fishing for bluegill and bullheads on a cane pole in the Missouri River (I'm not kidding), then I grew up a little and started fishing for bass and big catfish down in the Ozarks. When I moved to Southern California, I caught a 9lb bass in Lake Hodges on a white 1/2 oz spinnerbait one morning and a 22 inch kelp bass surf fishing at sundown at Laguna Beach about 100 yards south of the boardwalk. I moved to Oregon in 1992 and soon learned you needed some real tackle to catch King Salmon and Steelhead in the Smith and Rogue Rivers. Now I live in San Francisco where I will probably die someday but I get to go down to the pier and catch perch, bat rays and sharks or over to Baker Beach to catch stripers. I don't drink or mistreat my wife. This is the only vice a guy needs. It fills all the empty spots and it doesn't even matter if you don't catch a damn thing. It's a truly spiritual experience every time.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Every day spent fishing is an adventure... there are always new areas to explore new techniques to try and new peoplezz to meet...it just never gets old.


----------

